# probleme de mot de passe compte mail iCloud



## carolo18 (13 Octobre 2011)

bonjour

je viens de passer a ios5 et donc de mobileme a icloud, ce qui c'est fait automatiquement idem pour mon adresse mail et c'est la que ca bloque....

donc mon adresse et toujours la meme sauf que la description n'est plus "mobileme" mais "icloud"
et mon mot de passe n'est plus prit en compte je comprend pas ce qui ce passe, alors j'aimerais au moins pouvoir reinitialiser un nouveau mot de passe pour se compte mais je ne sais pas comment faire

deja est ce possible...

merci d'avance

alors je viens de voir que mon mot de passe pour mon compte mail fonctionne sur l'iphone et le meme mot de passe pour ce compte mail mais sur l'imac dans mail ne fonctionne pas!!!!! c'est pas au point leur truc !!!

de plus ils disent que si on a deja une adresse mobileme existante il n'est pas la peine d'en recrée une pour le courrier de icloud alors que quand tu entres donc cette adresse mobileme il te disent cette adresse sert deja recreé en une, je trouve que y a un bug quelque part mais je vois pas du tout ou!!!! ca me gonfle


----------



## Coyote28 (18 Octobre 2011)

En fait il faut changer le user de toto.tata en toto.tata@me.com dans les préférences.


----------

